# جميع كتالوجات كارير بكل اللغات



## م/زيكو تك (5 مارس 2009)

اللهم إنا نسألك.... 
زيادة فـي الـــديـــــن
وبركة في العمـــــــر
وصحة في الــــجسد
وسعة في الـــــرزق
وتوبة قبل المــــوت
وشهادة عند المـوت
ومغفرة بعد الــموت
وعفوا عند الحساب
وأمانا من العــــذاب
ونصيبا من الـــــجنة
وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم
اللهم ارحـــم موتانا وموتـــــا المسلمين واشــــفي مرضانا ومرضا المســــليمين

اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات
اللـــــــــهم ارزقني قبـــــل الموت توبة وعند الـــــموت شهادة وبعد الموت جــــنة

اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمــــة
اللهــــم ارزقـــــني المـــوت وانــــا ســـــاجد لك يـــــا ارحم الراحمـــــين

اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكـــين
اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار

اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا

اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا

اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا
اللهم قــوي ايماننا ووحـــــد كلمتنا وانصرنا عـــلى اعدائك اعـــداء الدين

اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليــــهم
اللهم انصر اخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان

اللهم ارحم ابائنا وامهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وادخلهم فسيح جناتك والحقنا بهما يا رب العالمين
وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم




http://eto.carrier.com/lit.asp اي كتالوج كارير​​


----------



## الصانع (5 مارس 2009)

أللهم آميـــن ،،
وجزاك الله كل خير ،موقع مفيد جداً ومهم ،،،


----------



## bobstream (5 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (5 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## م/زيكو تك (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا لمشاركاتكم اخواني
وفقكم الله ورعاكم


----------



## zanitty (7 مارس 2009)

لو صحيح يبقى شئ جميل اوى
الف شكر


----------



## مهندس سورجي (7 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> اللهم إنا نسألك.... ​
> زيادة فـي الـــديـــــن
> وبركة في العمـــــــر
> وصحة في الــــجسد
> ...


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
جزاك الله ألف خيرانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يا رب العالمين
و ألف صلاة و سلام على حبيب الله و رسول اللهو حبيبنا و سيدنا و شفيعنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا زيكو


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (29 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله -عز و جل - خيرا


----------



## الطموني (29 مارس 2009)

هذا بسمو ابداع يا اخ زيكو اللهم استجب دعائه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (29 مارس 2009)

الطموني قال:


> هذا بسمو ابداع يا اخ زيكو اللهم استجب دعائه


 

اتفضل اخي الفاضل ادعي معايا وروق بالك


----------



## م.وسيم (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (30 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

يا كبير ........


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (30 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء...............انا عاوز منكم الدايره الكهربيه لتكييف فيلكو اسبليت


----------



## محمودصابر (9 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس على هذا المجهود.


----------



## apo samra (15 أبريل 2009)

العضو زيكو تكييف *كل حاجتك مضروبة*


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 أبريل 2009)

apo samra قال:


> العضو زيكو تكييف _كل حاجتك مضروبة_


 

apo samra 
جديد






 
    

 


هقولك ايه-- اذا انت داخل في اول مشاركاتك -- تعمل كده معايا ومع mohamed mech في مشاركته 
الكتاب المتخصص فى تصميم تكييف المستشفيات Ashare Hospital 2003 ‏(




1 2 3 4 5) 
يبقى انت بتفكر ازاي -- اول بتفكر في ايه

وغير كده--
لو مش كويس-- علّمنا انت


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2009)

زيكو اساسا انت مش مفروض ترد
ل 100 سبب اهمها ان الناس اصلا عارفه مستوى مشاركاتك انت و محمد و مش محتاجين شهاده من حد
تانى حاجه انت بتعمل المشاركه عشان ربنا و اللى عاوزها ياخدها و اللى مش عاوزها هو حر
تالت حاجه فيه حكمه شهيره بتقول
لا تجادل ال ............ فقد يخطئ الناس فى التفريق بينكما


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> زيكو اساسا انت مش مفروض ترد
> ل 100 سبب اهمها ان الناس اصلا عارفه مستوى مشاركاتك انت و محمد و مش محتاجين شهاده من حد
> تانى حاجه انت بتعمل المشاركه عشان ربنا و اللى عاوزها ياخدها و اللى مش عاوزها هو حر
> تالت حاجه فيه حكمه شهيره بتقول
> لا تجادل ال ............ فقد يخطئ الناس فى التفريق بينكما


 
ابدا -- دا لازم ارد وخصوصا في المواقف اللي مثل هذه0000 ليه؟؟
علشان اكيد بغلط وممكن يكون اي شخص ليه ملاحظه عليه وتكون في محلها اضيع ليه الفرصه الذهبيه دي00 مش مهم انه ينقد لكن ياريت يحدد سبب النقد ويساعدني اعرف غلطي علشان اصلحه واكون احسن وافصل واكبر وانفع بأذن الله0
لايهمني من يظن بالناس 000 ولكن يهمني اكثر من يضطر ان يبذل مجهود لينقد وينتقد ولكن بسبب وليس ---------- لكي يعطل القافله ويلفت نظرها على اصوات كلنا نهملها
فلو كان مجهودك من النوع الاول فاهلا بك في اي وقت وان كان من النوع الثاني فأرجو ان لاتعطل القافله


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (15 أبريل 2009)

شكر والله ينور عليك جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2009)

بس يا زيكو ربنا خلق لنا عقل نقدر نفرق بيه بين النقد و الاستفزاز
و اعتقد ان الكلام كان واضح جدا معاك انه استفزاز مش اكتر لانه حتى فى مشاركه المستشفيات بتاعه محمد كان الكلام اقل حده
و عموما حصل خير و انسى الموضوع اصلا و كمل متعتك


----------



## عبدالباسط ابراهيم (21 أغسطس 2009)

وقل ربى ذدنى علما ####### ربى اشرح لى صدرى ويسر لى أمرى


----------



## ahmed_mourad (7 فبراير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 فبراير 2010)

اللهم آمين
تصحيح : اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتي المسلمين 
بارك الله فيكم مابخلت علينا بشئ 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ومأجور ان شاء الله


----------



## خادم محمد (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عابس (5 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير انتم حقيقة سعاة لك حر وغناء لكل طالب علم وانتم انشاء الله الموفون بالعهد مع الله ومع انفسكم ومع الناس


----------



## baraa harith (5 أغسطس 2011)

الله يوفقك


----------



## عمران احمد (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير

و الى مزيد من النجاح و التوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## dido067 (15 أغسطس 2011)

جميل جدا.......بارك الله فيك


----------



## S A S (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## fantomas (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير يا استاذ


----------



## اسلام عنان (17 مارس 2013)

الصانع قال:


> أللهم آميـــن ،،
> وجزاك الله كل خير ،موقع مفيد جداً ومهم ،،،



الله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 مارس 2013)

تسلم يا م زيكو ودائما الشجرة المثمرة محط انظار الحاقدين ....جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء مجدى غضنفر (3 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كيبل (19 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## إيهاب2007 (30 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## jet44my (30 أغسطس 2013)

merci


----------



## توفا (4 أغسطس 2015)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## توفا (4 أغسطس 2015)

مشكورر ويكون فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## amjadt (6 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## AHMADBHIT (6 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن مفيش اي حاجة عاوز تتحمل


----------



## Gohnm (7 أغسطس 2015)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------

